# Sumador/restador de 4 bits con display



## wicho21 (Jul 27, 2012)

bueno pues hice un sumador/restador de 4 bits que me dieron 6 respuestas que son 1,2,4,8,16 y la sexta respuesta e s para ver si el numero es positivo o negativo pero ahora lo tengo que pasar a números de 7 segmentos con el integrado 74LS47 (que se alambra con 4 respuestas)¿ mi pregunta es como le hago para que el numero mayor que tendría que salir es el 16 (tendría que poner 2 display) salga si solo tengo esas 6 respuestas que ya había mencionado??? o desde donde saco las Respuestas?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 28, 2012)

Tranquilo amigo, te desesperas y nadie te entiende!

Vos tenés ciertos números en BCD y tenés que verlo en decimal en displays de 7 segmentos.

Como ya dijiste vas a necesitar tantos displays como cifras decimales.

Hay un integrado...un TDA que ya pronto te diré cual es que hace lo que necesitas...y sino con 2 integrados decodificadores en cascada


----------



## wicho21 (Jul 28, 2012)

bueno lo voy a explicar otra vez  hice un sumador restador con los integrados
-74LS83
-74LS86
-74LS04
-74LS08
y 2 dip swich de 10 posiciones 
y en total me salieron 6 respuestas pero ahora no se que sigue para pasarlo a display! ya que si lo tiro direncto a un 74Ls47  el maximo numero que sumara sera 9 y tiene que llegar hasta 16  sera que las 6 respuestas que me salieron las tiro a otro 83 o que hago D:?


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 29, 2012)

Hola wicho21

A reserva de que DJ DRACO te diga el número que menciona (TDA) podrías utilizar alguno de los decodificadores de binario natural a BCD que adjunto.

Las salidas de tu sumador-restador se conectarías a S1, S2, S4, S8, S16 y la salida del conmutador para cambiar la función de Suma-Resta iría conectado a la entrada del decodificador llamada S/R o S-R.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 29, 2012)

El integrado se llama TDA4092 y no se si se consigue

dejo el datasheet

Saludos.


----------



## brosso8 (May 29, 2013)

hola buenas...

quisiera saber como conectar la salida de 4 bits de mi flip flop jk que diseñe a 2 display para poder representar los numeros....

PD no puedo adjuntar la imagen ya que pesa poquito mas de lo que acepta...


----------



## MrCarlos (May 30, 2013)

Hola brosso8

Fíjate: el tema aquí es: *Sumador/restador de 4 bits con display*

Mejor Comprime con WinZip o WinRar el archivo que se genera con tu simulador y adjúntalo aquí.

Puesto que tu circuito es de 4 BIT’s puedes utilizar el que viene plasmado en la primer imagen que se ve en el mensaje #4.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

